
US ranchers want to use the federal government to fight high-tech meat companies - sethbannon
https://qz.com/1249622/the-us-beef-industry-is-divided-over-whether-to-call-clean-meat-meat/
======
olliej
Shockingly another industry that pushes against regulation immediately tries
to regulate any competitors. I wish regulatory agencies would start using
these demands for regulation as evidence that the relevant industries do
value, and want regulation.

------
bediger4000
I say let the market decide. Ranchers should compete on price, or quality or
some other attribute. If they get the feds to regulate, then the market is
distorted.

Of course, unless either the ranchers or this high-tech "Animal 47" industry
provides us with tainted meat, or tainted "meat". Then we should regulate the
hell out of them. There's a bunch of really good reasons for the existence of
the Food and Drug Administration.

------
mr_toad
Another day, another example of regulatory capture.

